# Tacoma Front Timbrens



## toml (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey you guys who have tacomas with timbrens in the front. How is the ride with the plow off? Do the timbrens make the truck come up real short over frost heaves or pot holes? I know that just riding down a smooth road that they aren't really doing any thing, its more over bad roads that i am interested in.


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

I would be most curious how they would be mounted up. Taco's dont have the old a arm style. just would wonder


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Timbrens on Tacos*

I put a set on this year on my 2004 - they replace the FRONT bump stop. IMHO they work great for the Taco - With the plow off I didn't notice any harder ride and I especially don't think any harsher ride is noticeable over really rough roads and/or potholed roads (A Pennsylvania tradition). I test-drove a Friend's V6 automatic Tacoma with them on before I got them for my 4 banger stick since I hate a truck that rides like a truck. The timbrens didn't stiffen up the ride at all without the plow on on his truck either.

And they definitely work great with my old-tech 6 1/2 foot Western Standard duty which is about 530 pounds I guess... Hit bumps or dips in the road and the truck stays put and doesn't slam into the front bump stops like it used to.

I had to have a warranty replacement of the LH A-arm since the hold-down nut broke off the inside of the a-arm when I was taking the old bump stop off (with 1200 miles on the truck). Matches the cross-threaded tow hook on the front that the new truck had...


----------



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

*plows on little trucks*

Your best bet would be to take the Toyota to the Ford dealership and trade it in for a new f-350. Then you would be able to push some SNOW!!!!


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

I got an F250 that will push it just as good! Where are you in Del Co????


----------

